# 10 gallon shrimp tank



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello. Everyone. It is my first tank with cherry shrimp. I put small tree with nana and java fern. Also a lot of java moss. I like floating plants sucking all bad things from the water. So I put hornwort and salvinia minima. They grow like weed. If you need, let me know 

Here are the photos. Thank you for reading.


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

More photos


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice! I'm setting up two 10 gallon tanks tomorrowish....that's the plan anyway. Planning on getting some tangerine tiger shrimp and maybe some Indian Zebra shrimp. Like the sponge filters you have. Have fun with the tanks!


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice set up! is that teh LED floodlight on there? seems to be working for you  What wattage are you using? I always wanted to get them as they look decent.

Im planning on setting up a couple tanks to breed shrimp as well. They are really awesome inverts


----------



## dmrg3 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hello Kimchi, I am using 30 w for the shrimp tank. But since the plants in that tank need low light, so it is overkill. I recommend to get 20 w for 20 g or low. Otherwise, 30 w is enough.


----------

